# Titan Sizes



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I am constantly appalled by GW writers lack of any knowledge at all as to the actual size of one metre.

Anyone out there that has seen pictures or artwork of battle titans, for example, the front cover of the novel 'titanicus', or many of the other places where pictures may be found (not models - they aren't to true scale), then it becomes, to my mind, fairly obvious that a battle titan is absolutely enormous. Even the smallest of them would be huge.

A few examples:










This is official artwork for a warhound titan. As anyone with sense can see, it is much larger than a mere 30 metres. 30 metres is a distance i am very familiar with, as I compete in target archery, previously at international level, and 30 metres is the shortest competitive outdoor distance. It seems clear to me seeing the chaos marine on its actual foot, and considering the size of a marine, the titan is way bigger than 30 metres. this is the smallest class of imperial titan.










This is the cover to the new novel Titanicus. At close inspection, it can be seen that the featured warlord titans are huge. I would say comparable to the largest of skyscrapers, if not larger. The space marines in the foreground appear to be a large distance from the titans, and the tanks all over the place (and aircraft) give a real scale as to how massive they are. Especially considering the size of imperial aircraft (large).

So why in the novels are titans so thoroughly under sized? I have read 2 novels describing them to be ridiculously small, both titanicus and storm of iron. In both, titans were described as being between 30 and 45 metres. which is not even the length of an olympic swimming pool.

Do the novelists simply have no clue what the scale of a metre is?


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Look in Apocalypse book

contains DIRECT size comparison


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, I have to agree. In most books that I have read, the titans are largely underwhelming.

The only book that ever made me appreciate the scale and size of one, is the Guant's Ghosts novel where Caffran and Criid's kid is force to slog his way through a traditional Imperial assault, seperated from the Ghosts.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

Its called armour of contempt, and yeah that and the space wolves book grey hunter are the only good ones, in that a trio of titans engages an entire fortified city


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

it seems the artists dont really have a problem getting the size right. but yes i definately agree.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I question their tactical value. Looking at that Warhound Titan... it looks like it only has two Gatling guns and... some form of anti armour weapon? Would it be similar to a human shooting lego men? Liiiike... it wouldn't be able to see or hit much.

But I'm thoroughly impressed with their size. Epic.


----------

